# Fileserve download stops after a couple minutes



## Mr. Nova (Nov 19, 2011)

When I try downloading from fileserve it starts downloading and after maybe 3-4 mb it stops for no reason











also in JDownloader it starts and after 3-4 mb it says no permission to write to hard disk

all other filehosts are working fine and all other downloads work perfect

I'm using ESET smatr security but I'm disabling Web access Protection and the firewall is set to learning mode so all attempts of any application to connect to the internet would be allowed


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This thread will now be closed asking for advice on downloading copyrighted material is not allowed on TSF in any shape or form.


----------

